# RC bottles and opaque liquid or clear liquid



## Atom1 (Jul 21, 2017)

They come both ways. Some are clear and some are opaque. 
I know pharma is better but let's face it, lots of people test with RC's.
RC's have become a total crap shoot
Question for those who have experience with both clear and opaque liquids:
Which one is better? Any difference noted? 
Does clear come up ineffective more often than opaque based on experience?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2017)

That doesn't matter at all.


----------

